# Co2 regulator problem! Please help



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Finally got around to buying all the stuff i need for co2 and get the tank filled.

I came home today and hooked it all up and heres what happened:

I have a milwaukee (I think) Regulator that I bought use online and when I open the valve on the tank it starts leaking from this little screw thing on the side of the reg so I tightened it up and its still doing it. Don't know what the problem is i have the solenoid plugged in. does have a broken low pressure gauge but dont know why that would effect anything. (Dont have fish now anyway and can tell co2 level with bubble counter and thing in the water.)

please help


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The broken output pressure gage means the previous owner ruined the gage by not following the proper procedure for turning on the CO2. It likely cracked the pressure gage, and what you are seeing is leaking CO2 from that crack. I suggest asking for your money back.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

What is the "little screw thing on the side" mean?

Did you put a 0-ring seal between the bottle and the CGA 320 connector on the regulator?

The low pressure gauge has nothing to do with the the regulator working or not. Hoppy is right about the previous owner, though.

the only thing that would be damaged according to milwaukee would be to the regulator "diafram" or the right pressure gauge. 

this only happens when the cylinder valve is opened with the regulator knob turned in.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

> Mr. Fisher;1132760]What is the "little screw thing on the side" mean?


Pressure release valve. If im not mistaken.

-Brian


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

If gas is just leaking from the pressure relief valve, then it may mean that the CO2 tank was slightly overfilled.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> The broken output pressure gage means the previous owner ruined the gage by not following the proper procedure for turning on the CO2. It likely cracked the pressure gage, and what you are seeing is leaking CO2 from that crack. I suggest asking for your money back.


ooo that sucks...


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

bgssamson said:


> Pressure release valve. If im not mistaken.
> 
> -Brian


Milwaukees have a pressure release valve? The only things sticking out of my regulator body are the two gauges and the tube connecting the solenoid with the bubble counter. The back has the GCA 320 fitting. Also the working pressure gauge problem is well known. The regulator will work as designed even if the previous owner blew the right gauge.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Mr. Fisher said:


> Also the working pressure gauge problem is well known. The regulator will work as designed even if the previous owner blew the right gauge.


Only if the right gauge wasn't damaged enough to leak. I think the damage is usually to the indicator needle, bending it against the stop when it is whipped around so fast by the sudden application of very high pressure.

Because that regulator provides an outlet pressure that varies inversely with the inlet pressure, the initial surge of pressure from opening the CO2 tank valve, which would start as zero pressure, then rapidly build up to 700 psi, would result in a very high outlet pressure which would rapidly drop back to the correct outlet pressure. This is what damages the gauge.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Mr. Fisher said:


> Milwaukees have a pressure release valve?


Yes, it does! I use to own one and dummy me I got the same NEWBIE fault for not following the instructions. I change to Azoo regulator and it's literally dummy proof knock on wood....

-Brian


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

its leaking out of the relief valve thing not the gauge

Also how the solenoid doesn't get warm does that mean its broken as well?

I talked to the seller and he asks what i would like to do

what should i say?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

When you plug in the solenoid, it should make a satisfying "click" sound, indicating that the plunger has opened.

The same goes for when the power is cut to the solenoid, except this time, the plunger is closing.

Depending on what solenoid you have, it may or may not heat up to a certain degree. The Clippard and Parker solenoids run quite warmly (definitely don't want to leave my hand on them), but Burkerts run slightly cooler.

How you want to deal with the seller is really up to you; what are you looking for?


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well Im basically going to need a whole new reg including solenoid so i guess my money.

Reg was broken before I used it I looked up how to set it up and followed rex griggs guide 

is this unreasonable?


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

sollie7 said:


> Well Im basically going to need a whole new reg including solenoid so i guess my money.
> 
> Reg was broken before I used it I looked up how to set it up and followed rex griggs guide
> 
> is this unreasonable?


No it's not. You had no idea if it would work or not without trying it out first.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you got the regulator for a very, very good price, $20 for example, you might be able to salvage it for less than the cost of a working regulator assembly. If you are willing to do that work, can do it, and can wait while you do it, keep it. Otherwise, I would ask for a refund, because the seller must have known it was bad when he sold it.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> If you got the regulator for a very, very good price, $20 for example, you might be able to salvage it for less than the cost of a working regulator assembly. If you are willing to do that work, can do it, and can wait while you do it, keep it. Otherwise, I would ask for a refund, because the seller must have known it was bad when he sold it.


I bought it for like $30

but think ill still ask for a refund... dunno though let me know what you guys think

theres like corrosion all over it too kinda wanna new one anyway but that more money


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

bgssamson said:


> Yes, it does! I use to own one and dummy me I got the same NEWBIE fault for not following the instructions. I change to Azoo regulator and it's literally dummy proof knock on wood....
> 
> -Brian


Where is the pressure valve located, and what does it look like? I don't see anything that looks like a pressure valve on my MA957. What am I not seeing? :icon_cry:

Is it that recessed keyhole looking this on the opposite side of the regulator body from the solenoid/bubble counter?


----------

